# problemas con beryl actualizando el sistema[SOLVED]

## darkevil

Hola,

  acabo de actualizar hacer un emerge --sync, y cuando me propongo ver que actualizaciones hay nuevas........ 

```

These are the packages that would be fetched, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Hanno Boeck <hanno@gentoo.org (11 Nov 2007)

# Remaining beryl-related packages, beryl has been removed

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/beryl-0.2.1" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/beryl

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

han enmascarado aquamarine, pero mirando mas allá me di cuenta que :

```

# emerge -s beryl

Searching...

[ Results for search key : beryl ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

```

se que hace un tiempo se fusiono con compiz, y que han dejado de actualizar este, pero tanto como para quitarlo del arbol? ahora que hago con mis dependencias? como actualizo mi gentoo?por que no me apetece quitar beryl ahora que llevo menos de un mes pudiendo usarlo. ¿algún consejo?

chao.  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by darkevil on Fri Nov 09, 2007 7:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> # Hanno Boeck <hanno@gentoo.org (11 Nov 2007)
> 
> # Remaining beryl-related packages, beryl has been removed

 

pues si, parece que se lo han cepillao, pásate a compiz-fusion si te interesan estas cosillas.

saluetes

----------

## darkevil

ya vi este problema en este hilo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-612050-highlight-beryl.html

el problema es que compiz-fusion lo instale la semana pasada y tuve que quitarlo, asi que ahora mismo, hasta que saquen alguna version nueva, no creo que vuelva a probar.

Voy poner algun overlay donde este beryl, para ver si puedo quitar el tema de las dependencias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *darkevil wrote:*   

> ya vi este problema en este hilo:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-612050-highlight-beryl.html
> 
> el problema es que compiz-fusion lo instale la semana pasada y tuve que quitarlo, asi que ahora mismo, hasta que saquen alguna version nueva, no creo que vuelva a probar.
> ...

 

Se guarda una copia de todos los ebuilds instalados en /var/db/pkg, Puedes desinstalar cualquiera de ellos con el comando "ebuild", por ejemplo:

```

ebuild x11-wm/beryl/beryl-0.2.1.ebuild unmerge

```

Beryl se ha eliminado porque no tiene soporte alguno, es un paquete muerto, y no se va a seguir desarrollando. Las partes relevantes de beryl (mayormente tema de plugins y eso) se han fundido en compiz-fusion, y es probable que tampoco haya ningún desarrollador de gentoo que quiera gastar su tiempo en mantener los ebuilds. Igual que pasó con xmms. Ahora, tan solo compiz-fusion está soportado, así que si quieres beryl tendrás que instalar un overlay que lo tenga, o bien mantener tú tu propio overlay.

----------

## sirope

¿Por que no enmascaras Beryl y todas sus ensaladas en package.mask para que Portage las ignore al actualizar? 

Luego que Fusion avance un poco más, eliminas Beryl, e instalas Compiz-Fusion

----------

## i92guboj

El error de arriba es precisamente porque uno de los paquetes está enmascarado. El enmascarado no soluciona nada si el paquete que se enmascara es dependencia de un paquete instalado (o si es un paquete instalado, igual). En ese caso, aparece un error como el de arriba. La mejor solución, si los quieres seguir usando, es copiar los ebuilds afectados a un overlay, modificarlos o desenmascararlos según el caso, y seguir usándolos y manteniéndolos tú mismo mientras puedas.

O usar un overlay.

----------

## sirope

 *Quote:*   

> El enmascarado no soluciona nada si el paquete que se enmascara es dependencia de un paquete instalado

 

¿No lo solucionaría enmascarar el paquete instalado también?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   El enmascarado no soluciona nada si el paquete que se enmascara es dependencia de un paquete instalado 
> 
> ¿No lo solucionaría enmascarar el paquete instalado también?  

 

No lo he probado pero no creo. Si el paquete está instalado, la dependencia es necesaria. Si portage necesita una dependencia enmascarada, fallará, independientemente del estado del paquete padre. Es más, creo que en estos casos, si tienes un paquete instalado y todas las versiones acaban siendo enmascaradas, portage te manda otro error, pero no tengo ahora con qué probar.

----------

## darkevil

Hola, 

intente instalar el overlay de xeffects-experimental, que es donde se supone que esta beryl, pero no puedo, imagino que es por el maldito proxy de la universidad.

i92guboj gracias, no me acordaba que tenia un overlay propio que lo use hace tiempo para la instalación de drivers antiguos de mi ATI 200m. He copiado los archivos de donde me dijiste y listo, ya existe de nuevo beryl.

Gracias.  :Very Happy: 

----------

